# Kubota M8540 fuel problems



## Sherman Farms (Feb 21, 2012)

Having problems with my Kubota M8540 loseing rpm's every now and then. I have changed and rechanged the fuel filters. Any other suggestions on this problem. I have also drained the tank 3 times and have blown out all the hoses the only time it occurs is at higher rpm's and when the tractor is under a load. Thanks in advance for any help on this.


----------



## davang (Apr 7, 2010)

Ryan, I had a similar problem with my 9540. The blockage was in the fuel injector lines, not the tank or filters. I found some black gummy residue in the water trap too. I had the Kubota dealer fix it but I imagine the next time it happens I'll try. I'm not sure how to prevent it though. Good luck.

Jeff


----------



## Sherman Farms (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Jeff we will be taking a look at it today. Someone also told me to check out the return line to the tank for blockage.


----------

